# Robin Hobb



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 7, 2004)

A phenomenal writer. Anyone read her books?


----------



## Leapord (Jul 7, 2004)

All of the ones she has published under that name except for Fool's Fate.  That problem shall be remedied shortly.  She truly does write amazing stories.


----------



## Creative_Insanity (Jul 7, 2004)

Her world is so original and her characters are so realistic.


----------



## trina (May 24, 2005)

Robin Hobb has written some amazing books thoroughly enjoyed her books and intend on by the ones i don't have soon


----------



## Kay (Jun 8, 2005)

OH!!! possibly my favorite fantasy writer (and I am definitely a fantasy junkie).  I can't count how many classes I skipped in college to stay home and read her books.  After reading the Assassin, Live ship, and the first two of the Fool trilogy I was so hyped up about those books that I made my father (he's a book dealer) order Fool's Fate from Europe because It came out 2 months earlier there and I couldn't wait.  Okay, so I'm kind of pathetic, but if it convinces anyone to read Hobb's stuff it is worth my shame!


----------

